# Tamiya 1/50 Type-0 ( PETE ) Seaplane



## zimmerit5 (Jun 15, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

Just bought this Japanese seaplane model kit but was told that its quite an old production from Tamiya and thus contain some molding errors. Does anyone have any line drawings or pictures of this plane? Thanks


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jun 29, 2009)

Hi

These are pictures of my latest project. Its another flaot plane from Tamiya, RUFE is the name and it is motorised.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

Here you are.... I hope these will help you. Picture source unknown....

Mitsubishi F1M
Hkans Aviation page - Mitsubishi F1M2
The Pacific War Online Encyclopedia: F1M2 "Pete", Japanese Reconnaissance Floatplane

BTW A very nice Rufe....


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool pics Wojtek! I'm a bit of a fan of the Pete.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 30, 2009)

THX... There is a nice article about Hasegawa 1/48 scale Pete in recent issue of the Scale Aviation Modeller International magazine I was so kindly sent by Maximowitz.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 30, 2009)

Bl**dy nice Rufe and cool pics Wojtek!


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jun 30, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Than you very much for the replies and picture. The historical shots will make a good example for my next diorama. Thanks again


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice Rufe!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice diplay, and I like the weathering.


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Airframes,

Thanks for the encouragement. It is sort of a best guess thing. I have never been near any float plane or boat but I do know aluminum type surfaces do not rust even when immersed in sea water for long periods. Algae growth would be predominantly visible.

Thanks again for the feedback


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi,

I just love float planes....LUCKY 13's reply mentioned something about BLACK CATS. Here is my version of Black Cat.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 1, 2009)

Very nice z-man!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jul 1, 2009)

Stunning work! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks VikingBerserker and Thorlifter


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jul 1, 2009)

Check out this picture of wear and tear on these pacific Black Cats...


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 1, 2009)

Mmmm...very nice work...well done mate!


----------



## Wurger (Jul 3, 2009)

With all here..very nice job.


----------



## Pong (Jul 4, 2009)

Looks really great! Really like the diorama and the weathering.


----------



## muller (Jul 5, 2009)

Great work! 8)


----------



## Maglar (Jul 5, 2009)

Dang zim, teach me your water skills, I'm a NMF and water guy. Great models, love the black cat!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 5, 2009)

That PBY is excellent! Well done mate.


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Guys!

To all members from USA, HAPPY 4TH OF JULY.

Thanks for all the encouragement. 

Maglar asked how the seawater was simulated. It was sort of an experiment. With the Rufe, I used a square Styrofoam base and built the surface up with wood filler to create the single wave. When dried, I wrapped the entire base with cooking foil. I sprayed the wrapped base with Tamiya clear blue and green and left it to dry. The foil with the coat of clear clear blue and green will will give the a nice reflective effect later without the need to tint the resin water.

The next day, I mounted the base onto the black plastic plate that was provided with the Tamiya kit and used strips of Balsa wood for the side walls. After marking the position of the float, a hole was drilled through the base to accommodate the wires from the motor. The Rufe was fixed onto the base with white glue and attention was given to seal the area of the drilled hole . Left to set overnight, the white glue hardens to a transparent form.

Now comes the fun part, I poured sufficient Woodland's still water to cover the foil area. I made sure that the viscous liquid coated the raised surfaces of the foil especially the simulated wave. This method saves on the amount of resin water required.

The splashes and water trails was created using stretched clear sprue. Cut into various lengths, each rod was gently bent and then coated with white glue and left to cure. the process was repeated several times until the desired effect was achieved. Each simulated water splash and trail was glued to specific areas of the float with ....... white glue. All other water effects was done with..... white glue. When totally dried, white acyclic paint was applied on certain areas to simulate foam. 

I tried creating water splashes with Woodland's water effect resin but it dried to a straw colored rubbery strip  . White glue was the real choice. Cheap and good ( my opinion  ). 

For the Black Cat diorama, I used baking foil with sufficient crumple to represent gentle waves. The foil was coated with Tamiya clear blue and green. The Black Cat diorama was my first attempt to simulate seawater ( on the cheap without resin water  ). Looked OK from far but did not measure when viewed closer . 

Cheers!


----------



## zimmerit5 (Jul 9, 2009)

Once apon a time.....I wanted to combine art and modeling....so this is what happened


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 9, 2009)

That's actually a pretty cool idea!

Cripes, I hope that's not your pile of models to build behind the pic.


----------



## maxmwill (Apr 18, 2011)

I recently acquired a fairly old(it is in Japanese) 1/48 scale rendition of the Pete. I'd like to "dress it out". Are there any detail drawings available(engine, under the cowl, cockpit, flying wire attachment closeups, that sort of thing), as well as alternate color details?


----------

